# Pee Pee Pad poll



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm still using the 200 pee pee pads that Kerry and Marie sent last year for the puppy party:chili:, but it's almost time to order more..

I like using the disposable ones...as my girls must mark their pads the minute I put them down and I don't feel like doing loads of wash every week.:blink:

So before I go and order tons of them, I'd like to see if anyone has been using a certain brand that they absolutely love. The ones I'm using are fine, ......just want to make sure I'm not missing anything.....:thumbsup:

Thanks!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Just in the last month or so I switched to reusable ones, but still put one disposable one down.(the girls don't like to potty where Hardy does) since I've got the girls I've used Disney Pets from our local grocery store(Krogers) You get 101 pads in the box. They are a lot cheaper than at a pet store, and they 've been fine.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I have been getting them at Walmart


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat, I order from Mednet -- usually get 200 pads for $39 and free shipping. They're okay. Don't seem to leak through. I use the 23x24" ones. I don't even have the reusable option because I live in a co-op apartment and we are not allowed to use the public washing machines for pet things. I can sometimes sneak in his little bed but no way I could wash the pads and besides it's a pain going to the basement (with a lot of competition) for every wash and dry. Here's the link: http://www.mednetdirect.com/Puppy-Training-Pads-Pet-Care-s/390.htm


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I use Gridlock Pads. I usually order them through amazon.com. The company that sells them is digitpet.com and I've ordered directly from them in the past, too. At $25.00 for 100 pads, they're much cheaper than what I can but in Petco and Petsmart. They're also heavier and I think that they absorb better. Here's the link: 
100 box Gridlock Training Pads .


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I used to buy Arm & Hammer and loved them....can't find them anymore. I've been buying those big bundle things at Sam's Club, mostly because I really hate having to go to the store to get them.

I may try the ones that Debbie gets through Amazon next time, though.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We are UgoDog adovates in our household. Couldn't be any easier and very clean on the paws. The smartest $50 I've ever spent .


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Good thread. I like seeing what others are using. I order Chux from Amazon. 



I like that they are $22 for 100. They've never leaked. I'm amazed that you haven't gone through 200 yet!!!! I ordered 400 in January and have gone through half of them. I do usually pick them up a soon as they have been used once or twice. Don't like the odor if I don't. I keep trying the reusuable because of the guilt of being ungreen :brownbag: but my nose is super sensitive to the smell, so I'd be doing laundry constantly.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

educ8m said:


> Good thread. I like seeing what others are using. I order Chux from Amazon. Amazon.com: Blue Disposable Underpads (Chux), Large Size 23 X 36, Case/100 2 Bags of 50: Health & Personal Care
> I like that they are $22 for 100. They've never leaked. I'm amazed that you haven't gone through 200 yet!!!! I ordered 400 in January and have gone through half of them. I do usually pick them up a soon as they have been used once or twice. Don't like the odor if I don't. I keep trying the reusuable because of the guilt of being ungreen :brownbag: but my nose is super sensitive to the smell, so I'd be doing laundry constantly.


I was using 101 every two weeks!! I love the reusable ones, I do wash all the time, but I'm home and able to do it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so silly. I don't like the ones that have a blue backing. The ones I buy at the local feed store are $24 for 50 and they are white with blue flowers. When Cindy came over with Lilly and Daisy she brought a pad for them and it was PINK...I meant to ask her where she got pink ones. Do you think Ray would use pink ones?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> I was using 101 every two weeks!! I love the reusable ones, I do wash all the time, but I'm home and able to do it.


Oh, whew! Now I don't feel as bad. I just figured everyone went through them quickly. 



Sylie said:


> I'm so silly. I don't like the ones that have a blue backing. The ones I buy at the local feed store are $24 for 50 and they are white with blue flowers. When Cindy came over with Lilly and Daisy she brought a pad for them and it was PINK...I meant to ask her where she got pink ones. Do you think Ray would use pink ones?


:HistericalSmiley:Here's a link to some pink ones. I got to them while exploring Sue's link. 
300 17 x 24 ULTRA Doggy Training Puppy Pads w/SAP I'm sure Ray wouldn't mind.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Pat, a bunch of my Maltese friends compared prices/quantities of disposable pads sever yrs ago and found the best price was at Sam's 120 pads for $24. They are 24x36" I believe and are for human use but work great for doggies.

I can't use disposable because Blaze thinks they are to play with & tear up.

I'd like to know where people get their washable ones.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I'm so silly. I don't like the ones that have a blue backing. The ones I buy at the local feed store are $24 for 50 and they are white with blue flowers. When Cindy came over with Lilly and Daisy she brought a pad for them and it was PINK...I meant to ask her where she got pink ones. Do you think Ray would use pink ones?


 I think Ray will be fine with pink  I just found an xpen for Cooper and it is pink (hoping he will not notice LOL_


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

We only use non disposables and love them!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I use *Wee Wee Pads* brand. Box of 100 for 30.00, with a $5.00 off coupon from Pet Supermarket. That is the nearest pet store to me. I like them because they are more absorbent than others I tried. I like Arm & Hammer the best, but cost more. 
I don't understand the whole reusable type, I just have not studied on it yet.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

We actually use pads that lay flat on hospital beds that we get from Sams. They come 240 per box for $24.99. I think Member's Mark. I just didn't like the weird smell from whatever pet pad we were using, the pads from Sams were cheaper. Not technically puppy pads but they do the same thing and they work great.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I had the amount wrong...thanks Tina....it's 240/$24.99 at Sam's. Since I no longer buy them, I couldn't remember the amount. 

They work great when you have a little wild one that doesn't think they are play toys to be torn up!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

Malt Shoppe said:


> They work great when you have a little wild one that doesn't think they are play toys to be torn up!


 You are right about that! Thankfully Gidget didn't try that but maybe twice, a stern, "No, Maam." and give her a toy fixed it. Funny thing though, sometimes out of nowhere she will go turn circles and scratch on the puppy pad then lay down on it!?! Crazy little girl. What is up with that? Thank goodness I don't like to let it get too many spots on it before I change it or it would be bathtime for a little girl.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Pat, a bunch of my Maltese friends compared prices/quantities of disposable pads sever yrs ago and found the best price was at Sam's 120 pads for $24. They are 24x36" I believe and are for human use but work great for doggies.
> 
> I can't use disposable because Blaze thinks they are to play with & tear up.
> 
> I'd like to know where people get their washable ones.


Both of my puppies think that the disposable ones are great to play with. They love to drag them around. I order the washable ones from poochpads.com. They have % off sales quite often. So far they have been really easy to use. They seem to last forever. They don't slide around, and there has been no interest in playing with them. I think it is because they don't make a fun noise like the paper and plastic ones do.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

gidget'smom said:


> You are right about that! Thankfully Gidget didn't try that but maybe twice, a stern, "No, Maam." and give her a toy fixed it. Funny thing though, sometimes out of nowhere she will go turn circles and scratch on the puppy pad then lay down on it!?! Crazy little girl. What is up with that? Thank goodness I don't like to let it get too many spots on it before I change it or it would be bathtime for a little girl.


My problem comes when I have to leave the house; they stay in the large bathroom by a gate, otherwise, no tellin what the house would look like on my return. Blaze will even chew holes on the back lining of the washable pads. I have to spray they with Bitter Apple on the back to keep him from chewing holes in them. He also has chewed the cedar wood baseboards and enclosure around the jacuzzi tub like a beaver would. 

Blaze has introduced a lot of 'firsts' for me, out of 5 Maltese I've had. With that said tho, he's my dear sweet, affectionate BUDDY - I love him to pieces. He keeps life exciting and me laughing alot more.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LexiMom said:


> I think Ray will be fine with pink  I just found an xpen for Cooper and it is pink (hoping he will not notice LOL_





educ8m said:


> Oh, whew! Now I don't feel as bad. I just figured everyone went through them quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Debbie and Linda - those pads are 17X24 which i think are kind of narrow. I buy the 23x24 which are 200 for $39.00. 
I don't have any Sam's Clubs near me for those incontinence pads.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Pat, a bunch of my Maltese friends compared prices/quantities of disposable pads sever yrs ago and found the best price was at Sam's 120 pads for $24. They are 24x36" I believe and are for human use but work great for doggies.
> 
> I can't use disposable because Blaze thinks they are to play with & tear up.
> 
> I'd like to know where people get their washable ones.


Ahhhhh, that's exactly why I started using the washable pads with Mia and Leo. My past precious furbabies, weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee went the disposable pads, gee this is fun Mommy. :blink:

I get my pads from personallypaws.com. I LOVE THEM. I have a good bit on hand, and they still are sparking clean, after washing, stay just as you bought them after washing, and at least for me, the kids just seemed naturally attracted to them, so potty training, was really easy. With having 3 it really works, and the only other wash I have to do, is for my husband and I, so it really isn't an extra burden. Oh the kids love when I put the fresh pads down, especially Leo. Bless his heart, I put them down, and she just sits on them. Haven't quite figured out why yet.

I do use bleach when I wash them along with a detergent, so they truly come out so nice. When you dry them, if you get them be sure you dry them on delicate, as well as when you wash them. For me and the kids they truly work out pefectly.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I love the pads from Walgreen's. They are quilted. They come in packages of 50 for only $10. I have 3 now, so I guess we use close to 200 pads per month. I keep three pads down, and change after 2-3 pees.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

Malt Shoppe said:


> My problem comes when I have to leave the house; they stay in the large bathroom by a gate, otherwise, no tellin what the house would look like on my return. Blaze will even chew holes on the back lining of the washable pads. I have to spray they with Bitter Apple on the back to keep him from chewing holes in them. He also has chewed the cedar wood baseboards and enclosure around the jacuzzi tub like a beaver would.
> 
> Blaze has introduced a lot of 'firsts' for me, out of 5 Maltese I've had. With that said tho, he's my dear sweet, affectionate BUDDY - I love him to pieces. He keeps life exciting and me laughing alot more.


 I was just going to ask you if he has any toys he you can give him to chew on when you see him start to chew, but silly me I then read you have had 5! You could teach me a thing or two or three or four or five...lol!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sylie said:


> I'm so silly. I don't like the ones that have a blue backing. The ones I buy at the local feed store are $24 for 50 and they are white with blue flowers. When Cindy came over with Lilly and Daisy she brought a pad for them and it was PINK...I meant to ask her where she got pink ones. Do you think Ray would use pink ones?


The gridlock pads are quilted light green... lol. I think they look neater.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

gidget'smom said:


> I was just going to ask you if he has any toys he you can give him to chew on when you see him start to chew, but silly me I then read you have had 5! You could teach me a thing or two or three or four or five...lol!


Oh yes, they get plenty of favorite toys to play with while confined and peanut butter stuffed toys to keep them busy for awhile. 

I don't think he's chewing on the wood anymore, (treated it with Bitter Apple too) and that can easly be sanded down and made new again...just little baby teeth marks all along the baseboard....lil rascal! I had to remove the doggie bed, he chewed holes in it and pulled the stuffing out. The only thing they can have to lay on now is a folded towel, which he has managed to make look like a swiss cheese towel now!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

allheart said:


> Ahhhhh, that's exactly why I started using the washable pads with Mia and Leo. My past precious furbabies, weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee went the disposable pads, gee this is fun Mommy. :blink:
> 
> I get my pads from personallypaws.com. I LOVE THEM. I have a good bit on hand, and they still are sparking clean, after washing, stay just as you bought them after washing, and at least for me, the kids just seemed naturally attracted to them, so potty training, was really easy. With having 3 it really works, and the only other wash I have to do, is for my husband and I, so it really isn't an extra burden. Oh the kids love when I put the fresh pads down, especially Leo. Bless his heart, I put them down, and she just sits on them. Haven't quite figured out why yet.
> 
> I do use bleach when I wash them along with a detergent, so they truly come out so nice. When you dry them, if you get them be sure you dry them on delicate, as well as when you wash them. For me and the kids they truly work out pefectly.


Thank you Christine. I do have some from that source and like them, but it took 2 months to receive them, way too long for delivery, and my friend ordered some which never came but the check was cashed! I'd like to find someplace to order larger pads that don't take an eternity to arrive. Wasn't impressed with the 'customer service'.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Thank you Christine. I do have some from that source and like them, but it took 2 months to receive them, way too long for delivery, and my friend ordered some which never came but the check was cashed! I'd like to find someplace to order larger pads that don't take an eternity to arrive. Wasn't impressed with the 'customer service'.


Oh my goodness, that is horrible. I don't blame you for not wanting to re-vist that. My gosh. I never had that problem usally in days or maybe a week. That is awful. I use paypal, as it is convenient, plus, paypal will intervene if an item it taking too long.

I am so sorry for your experience. I will hunt and see if I can find something similar for you.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Stop and Shop here has Companion brand pads 100 for $20.99 when they are on sale which is every 2-3 wks.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I get mine on E-bay,they have a huge selection. pay 12 or 13 cents a piece,like for a case of 400. You can get smaller quantities,too. They ship really fast,within 4 or 5 days and you can always find them with free shipping.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

allheart said:


> Oh my goodness, that is horrible. I don't blame you for not wanting to re-vist that. My gosh. I never had that problem usally in days or maybe a week. That is awful. I use paypal, as it is convenient, plus, paypal will intervene if an item it taking too long.
> 
> I am so sorry for your experience. I will hunt and see if I can find something similar for you.


I ordered the pads way before I picked up my little retired female, but they took forever to get here, I had to go buy disposable ones. My friend was interested in some, I recommended this source before the unexpected wait, she ordered; never came. My friend called her about a dozen times, leaving messages but no response. I finally emailed the lady about it, which did get a reaction from her and she reimbursed my friend. 

I have paypal, and probably paid that way but my friend doesn't. I don't know what happened, but ignoring my friend's repeated phone calls is bad business.

I'm very open to any suggestions. I've tried to find another source, but nothing has felt just right yet. Thank you for the offer to help, Christine, that's very sweet of you.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I use Gridlock and have for a few years..Before i tried many and 1 pee and that was it ..These dry up so he gets a extra pee plus i like the pale green color..:thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow! lots of great info! And I ended up just ordering a couple different kinds...thanks! :thumbsup::aktion033:

So we'll be good for a while again....:chili:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I know Costco was mentioned, does BJ have them also


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

We use Arm & Hammer. I think you can only get them at Target. I've used them since Lilly was a puppy. I like them and there is no smell so I assume that is the baking soda working! I usually buy them when they are on sale for around $19 for 75. We only use 1 a day so the price doesn't bother me.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Good thread! Zoey gets hers from Ware River Pet Company 
usually order 23"x24" 200 & 28"x36" 100. Like the larger size in the kitchen. Free shipping & very fast. Just received my order & the smaller ones are pink!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LexiMom said:


> I know Costco was mentioned, does BJ have them also


I go to Costco and BJs all the time in NJ and never see pads there either for pets or for incontinence. I think it's Sam's Club that has them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

ann80 said:


> Good thread! Zoey gets hers from Ware River Pet Company
> usually order 23"x24" 200 & 28"x36" 100. Like the larger size in the kitchen. Free shipping & very fast. Just received my order & the smaller ones are pink!


Gee Ann - I wonder if that possibly could be the company that Mary Harrigan mentioned last year...she talked to someone about making them in the USA and asked us what we were looking for, paid, etc. I see this is a fairly new venture for this company and I also see that it's in MA. Hmmm...I wonder.


----------

